# Catfood at Petsmart lol



## DiPpY eGgS (Jun 3, 2005)

I have no idea how hard it is to find Cryptocoryne wendtii v 'tropica'. I know I have only seen it for sale on aquabid by Malaysian, and Singapore dealers, and have been looking for it for quite a while with no success..

But I was buying some cat food over in Petsmart, and decided to look at their algea infestation tank.. And behold, among the mondo grass, and the other terrestrial plants for sale was not 1, but 2 pots of Cryptocoryne wendtii v 'tropica', and it looked perfect.. 
I gasped in amazement.. considering the micro sword next to it was an algea infestation, and everything else was turning brown.. There was a tad of cladophora on it, but it quickly came off during the de-potting ritual..lol

Did I score here, or is this an easy to find plant? LOL What other unique plants have any of you found in Petsmart, or the like superstore?


----------



## doug737 (Jun 1, 2004)

I used to get mine there all the time. Florida Aquatic Nurseries grows it so its widely available to stores. I have found nymphaea stellata, hygro corymbosa, dwarf hairgrass, marsilea quadrifolia, aponogeton, crypt. ciliata, etc. you can find good plants at petsmart and other big stores if you find out what day they get a plant shipment in and getting them that day.


----------

